# South Bend Heavy 10 Lathe - $800 (Montross)



## Choiliefan (Jan 1, 2021)

Looks like a great deal for someone:








						South Bend Heavy 10 Lathe - tools - by owner - sale
					

Up for sale is a vintage South Bend Heavy 10 Lathe being sold in as-is condition with the pictured tooling. I had been hoping to restore this lathe but recently inherited a new lathe. Motor runs...



					fredericksburg.craigslist.org
				









Up for sale is a vintage South Bend Heavy 10 Lathe being sold in as-is condition with the pictured tooling. I had been hoping to restore this lathe but recently inherited a new lathe. Motor runs fine and has plenty of power. Lathe has a Variable Frequency Drive (VFD) and can be used with single phase 220V service.

Tooling pictured is included and I can assist with loading. Local pickup only.


----------

